# 8 week old puppy whines like crazy!



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

You got him yesterday? 
So you took him from everything he's known in his short life, took him to the vet - where he surely got poked and prodded - stuck him in a cage and ignored him and you're wondering why he's whining? 
The poor baby is probably scared to death and looking for some reassurance. Pick him up and cuddle him and pet him and let him know he's safe.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

He is a baby. Everything he once knew was taken from him and he is trying to learn a new environment, with new surroundings, and new people. You'll need to stay consistent with the crate. Try and cover it so he cannot see you and make it a fun, safe, place. Try a kong filled with frozen peanut butter or yogurt to entertain him and play with him LOTS when you're around as a tired puppy is a good puppy. 


It takes time for them to accept the crate and adjust to their new home. He is missing his siblings and his mom and everything he once knew. I promise it'll get better.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Allarda11 said:


> We picked up our 8 week old golden yesterday and he has already been a handful. I have raised a golden before and she was perfect. This one, not so much. Aside from the whole potty training thing, he whines like crazy. When we had him at the vet he was whining. When we put him in the crate to go home he whined until my boyfriend reached in to pet him. When we don't look at him he'll whine and now he started to bark. When I put him in the crate last night you would have thought we shot him. He whined and barked and jumped on the side until I put my hand in there. Clearly he wants attention, but my problem is that we live in an apartment complex with very thin walls... I let him whine and bark it out for a minute and if he keeps doing it I have to give in because of our neighbors. I'm incredibly worried that when we leave for a couple hours and leave him in the crate he will go crazy and we will have to give him up or get evicted (which isn't an option). Please help!


This is totally normal behavior for an 8 week old puppy unfortunately! His whole life has been uprooted, he is in a new place, with totally new people, sights, smells, and surroundings. Its incredibly overwhelming and scary. He needs love and reassurance, and lots and lots of love and attention! Its also very normal for puppies to cry and bark in their crates at first. They don't want to be alone or away from their people, and its a totally new way of life. Some people cover their crates with a sheet, so the puppy can't see you when you are walking around. It also helps if you keep the crate in your bedroom, so your puppy can hear you at night and know they aren't alone (it will also help you wake up faster if he needs to go out earlier than you are planning to during the middle of the night, so there isn't a long period of barking). A tired puppy is a happy puppy...before bedtime at night and also before you have to leave for a couple of hours, its always a good idea to get them good and tired, so they will fall right to sleep. You often have to let them cry it out some. He will stop crying, but it may take some time. Usually they adjust within a few weeks to a month (if it even takes that long). With some dogs it only takes a couple of days. Its only temporary and it will pass!

Do you know your neighbors? If you are friendly with them, (or if someone complains) tell them you just got a brand new puppy and are working on crate training and that the barking will only be temporary. Honestly, sometimes just acknowledging that it might bother others, apologizing, and that you are taking steps to fix the situation (i.e., by crate training your puppy), goes a long way in engendering happy neighbors.


----------



## Asatter (Aug 31, 2016)

I am having the same exact issue. We have had our girl for two weeks now and I swear she likes to hear herself because she whines like crazy. She found her bark a few days after we got her and she barks from time to time but the whining and whimpering is never ending. I feel your pain. Some days are better than others. I also live in an apartment complex with thin walls. When we leave we put her in her x-pen which attaches to a big crate (not the one she sleeps in) and give her a frozen cow hoof with peanut butter in it. Usually that distracts her so we can leave and when I get home she is asleep. Maybe try something like that when you have to leave. We think she whines when she knows we are here and can't see us. Good luck and please keep me posted!!


----------



## Riopan (Aug 29, 2016)

I was just like you two weeks ago. Check my posts,hahaha! I also live in an apartment, I also need to go to school everyday. Don't pet him when he barks. It will make it worse. I talked to my neighbors( the two units next to me, the unit above me). They are very nice and totally understood my situation. I think most people will understand you. Americans are nice. Keep the training mostly at daytime. there are many crate training tips online . My puppy is doing so much better right now.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

This may sound like a weird question. Does your breeder live close? If they do ask if you can bring a blanket over and rub it on her mom. I swear with Chloe this made such a huge difference. She never whined or cried and went right to sleep in the kitchen. Never even woke up until 430 the first night.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

We did that with Max, had a towel that we rubbed his mom down with and put in the crate with him. 
But really, this is a baby, and some compassion is needed here.


----------



## Allarda11 (Sep 7, 2016)

I totally understand that. I'm by his side playing with him the whole time he is awake during the day. I cuddle him and give him lots of love. But when I need to do things like make food, go to the bathroom, etc. and he whines and now barks nonstop it, I would like to ignore it so he doesn't make a habit of it. But I can't ignore it because of the neighbors.


----------



## Allarda11 (Sep 7, 2016)

Asatter said:


> I am having the same exact issue. We have had our girl for two weeks now and I swear she likes to hear herself because she whines like crazy. She found her bark a few days after we got her and she barks from time to time but the whining and whimpering is never ending. I feel your pain. Some days are better than others. I also live in an apartment complex with thin walls. When we leave we put her in her x-pen which attaches to a big crate (not the one she sleeps in) and give her a frozen cow hoof with peanut butter in it. Usually that distracts her so we can leave and when I get home she is asleep. Maybe try something like that when you have to leave. We think she whines when she knows we are here and can't see us. Good luck and please keep me posted!!


I'll definitely have to go get a Kong toy and try that! He's now learned his bark is louder than whining. I walked out to go toss his messy paper towels in the dumpster across the street and I could hear him barking all the way from there. He wasn't even crated.


----------



## Allarda11 (Sep 7, 2016)

laprincessa said:


> We did that with Max, had a towel that we rubbed his mom down with and put in the crate with him.
> But really, this is a baby, and some compassion is needed here.


I totally understand that. I'm by his side playing with him the whole time he is awake during the day. I cuddle him and give him lots of love. But when I need to do things like make food, go to the bathroom, etc. and he whines and now barks nonstop it, I would like to ignore it so he doesn't make a habit of it. But I can't ignore it because of the neighbors.


----------



## Allarda11 (Sep 7, 2016)

Cpc1972 said:


> This may sound like a weird question. Does your breeder live close? If they do ask if you can bring a blanket over and rub it on her mom. I swear with Chloe this made such a huge difference. She never whined or cried and went right to sleep in the kitchen. Never even woke up until 430 the first night.


Unfortunately she does not. We brought a towel when we picked him up at his vet appointment and rubbed it on a carrier that his litter mates were carried in and that's in his crate but he doesn't care.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Allarda11 said:


> I totally understand that. I'm by his side playing with him the whole time he is awake during the day. I cuddle him and give him lots of love. But when I need to do things like make food, go to the bathroom, etc. and he whines and now barks nonstop it, I would like to ignore it so he doesn't make a habit of it. But I can't ignore it because of the neighbors.


Is there any way that you could block off the part of the kitchen you're in while you're cooking and have him in there with you? Baby gates and x-pens are helpful for this.

Take him in to the bathroom with you. Ditto for when you are taking a shower or bath. Just pick up the bathmats, and hanging towels, etc, and close the door. Chances are, he'll pop his head around the shower curtain to make sure you're still there. Bring in one of his toys. He'll be much happier. 

Right now, he is just getting used to being away from his siblings and he's in a whole new place. I had a puppy who hated the crate, too ("I'm dyyyyyyying!!! DYYYYYING!!" and I live in a townhouse with neighbours above and beside me. Letting my pup be with me all the time was a huge difference - I figured it out about 2-3 days in. She just hated to be separated from me, so I just let her stay with me. Nighttime, yes, it took longer for her to get used to it. She cried, for sure. But it was better with the crate in my room, and it's okay to sleep with your hand in the crate. Just don't take him out when he's crying, unless he wakes in the night and cries - then he should be taken outside. 

It WILL get better. Really. :smile2:


----------

